

Explore Flask is now in the public domain - thejosh
https://github.com/rpicard/explore-flask

======
alrs
I don't see anything in that repo that says that the work has been licensed as
a work in the public domain.

Works licensed under Creative Commons, GPL, MIT, BSD, etc. are not in the
public domain. Public domain is something else, entirely.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_domain](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_domain)

EDIT: found it: "Contributions are all placed in the public domain like the
rest of the text."

It would be cool if the author jumped in and explained the choice to use the
public domain.

~~~
darylyu
This is from the email Robert Picard sent...

Hi everyone!

I've decided that I didn't write this book to run a business. I'm tired of
managing distribution channels and looking at sales stats. I want this book to
be open and available for everyone.

I've released Explore Flask into the public domain and I've spent the last
week converting it to Sphinx so I could make it available at
[http://exploreflask.com](http://exploreflask.com).

The project is going to be maintained in the GitHub repository at
[https://github.com/rpicard/explore-flask](https://github.com/rpicard/explore-
flask). I look forward to working with the book as a living document into the
future.

Thank you to everyone who purchased the 1.0 release of the book. The sales
numbers weren't huge, but they allowed me to compensate my awesome editor,
Will Kahn-Greene for all of his hard work.

Another thanks to everyone who purchased the pre-release. That money kept me
afloat before I landed the great job I'm currently enjoying!

Feel free to get involved on GitHub. Pull requests are welcome!

\- Robert

~~~
hackerboos
>Feel free to get involved on GitHub. Pull requests are welcome!

This is the future of technical authoring. Gone are the days when a book is
published full of bugs and other mistakes.

If there's a bug in a e-book then it's a pull-request away from being fixed.

Now if only e-readers could display tech books better...

------
mjhea0
Excellent resource. I supported the Kickstarter. Helped review and edit the
alpha and beta versions. And I just submitted my first pull -
[https://github.com/rpicard/explore-
flask/pull/43](https://github.com/rpicard/explore-flask/pull/43)

Highly recommended!

------
Kortaggio
I'm in the middle of making a Flask application and this is just what I
needed, thank you for your work!

------
izolate
I would love a physical copy of the book. Is one in the works?

~~~
mjhea0
I can make a PDF fairly easily. Here's a sample -
[https://github.com/realpython/about/blob/master/deployment.p...](https://github.com/realpython/about/blob/master/deployment.pdf)

------
pronoiac
I'm surprised there's no epub version. (It reflows more nicely on my phone.)
Is this something others have an interest in, an oversight, or intentional?

~~~
scrollaway
The guy spent ages converting it to sphinx already just to give the thing out.
Help him out and file a PR, I'm sure he'd appreciate it.

~~~
pronoiac
I posted an ePub - [https://github.com/pronoiac/explore-flask/blob/add-
epub/asse...](https://github.com/pronoiac/explore-flask/blob/add-
epub/assets/ExploreFlask.epub) \- though no pull request, because I'd already
filed a related PR. Wait, should I file another?

------
baq
Is this Python 3-ready? Looks pretty good from a very short peek, but don't
have the time to actually read it for a while.

~~~
thmcmahon
From the preface:

Since this book is meant to provide practical advice, I think it makes sense
to write with the assumption of Python 2. Specifically, I’ll be writing the
book with Python 2.7 in mind. Future updates may very well change this to
evolve with the Flask community, but for now 2.7 is where we stand.

------
yen223
I love the illustrator's name.

